# newbie does an office haunt 2009



## RubiconProSound (Oct 16, 2009)

So I did my first real haunt at my place of work of all places. My neighborhood doesn't have enough kids in it so doing one at the house is pointless. Luckily I have a boss that is into Halloween and he came to me for the design and implementation. I was more than happy to oblige...



















and a walk through video with an unsuspecting victim. (my boss doing the scare duties)
Officehaunt09.flv video by RubiconProSound - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid252.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid252.photobucket.com/albums/hh9/RubiconProSound/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@hh9/RubiconProSound/Officehaunt09

installing a haunt in an office was a challenge. I had to be careful about mounting anything to the walls that would damage paint etc. Hanging the tarp from the T-bar ceiling was easy and I used gaffers tape and painters tape to stick the tarp to the walls. The painters tape went on the wall first and then the gaffers tape over it (I wish they made painters tape in black...) Hanging items from the T bar was simple, just bend a "V" out of paper clips with two small hooks on the end and attach to the T-bar. They make these already for retail displays but the paper clips are much cheaper. I got a blucky and ran out of time to Corpse him so unfortunately he got to just hang around...

The background sounds (thunder and frogs) was a custom mix of two sound clips I got from the Freesound Project at www.Freesounds.org I looped the frogs mixed it in with a thunderstorm using some creative editing with Audacity to make an hour and 15 minute long mix. It worked real well.

I'm open to suggestions and comments for next year. I can also help out with the soundtrack mix if anyone is interested.


----------



## RubiconProSound (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know why the Freesounds.org banner is at the top of the video...

The soundtrack for the "hallway of doom" is a custom mix of a thunderstorm and some frogs that I downloaded from www.freesound.org

The freesound project is a cool website with free downloadable sounds submitted by others on the forum. Great place for atmospherics.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo that is creepy, where did you get all those pictures on the walls?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It sounds like you definitely scared your co-worker. I'm sure your boss will want you to do this from this point on. Really nice job!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

NICE!! Your boss must be very cool to let you do that!


----------



## RubiconProSound (Oct 16, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> ooo that is creepy, where did you get all those pictures on the walls?


The vampire face and some of the skulls I got using Google images with "Vampire" or "Skull" as the search word. I used the filtering and told Google to only give me large photos in black and white. The contrast of the black and white stands out better with the black lights. You can also get color photos and just print them in black and white. It's not shown in the video but find a full moon and print it on large paper, looks awesome.

The other faces, hands, etc. were of coworkers done on the copier. If you open the flap up on a copier and hit the button you get a black page...stick your face down on the glass and you get some creepy photos. Next year we'll put window frames or cell bars around them to give the impression they are outside looking in. I'm the cross eyed one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Are you videotaping this?" "Let me OUT!" - LOL

Nice job on the office haunt. You don't often see one of those.


----------



## RubiconProSound (Oct 16, 2009)

> I'm sure your boss will want you to do this from this point on. Really nice job!





> NICE!! Your boss must be very cool to let you do that!


We're already talking about next year...
The Blucky will be corpsed and I'm already working on a talking skull for the entrance to the hallway. (similar to Pirates of the Caribbean at Disney) The fog chiller is done and more is on the way...


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

How cool is that?!! I don't think I've ever seen such an elaborate setup like that in an office corridor before. Great job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good use of space!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Got any job openings? LOL!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

How fun would it be to work in an office like that
Great job with a good use of the space. Well done.


----------

